# EI Dosing + Pressurized CO2 and still algae....



## NursePlaty (Mar 24, 2010)

I started a new 55g setup about a month ago. CO2 drop checker is greenish-yellowish so I am guessing 35-40ppm. Micro and macro every other day with 50% WC on sunday. Photoperiod around 5 hrs. I am still getting BBA and it LOOKS like staghorn. They are growing on older and lower leaves only and I know its because the older leaves dont ingest nutrients. But my thoery is it still shouldnt be able to grow with proper dosing and CO2? The staghorn looking algae is olive green in color. But the filaments are very thin like hair which makes me believe it isnt staghorn. I must have a new hybrid species of hair/staghorn algae in my tank :Cry:. 

Right now I am thinking about lowering lighting period to only 4 hrs.


----------



## houseofcards (Feb 16, 2005)

What was the startup like in terms of lighting schedule, water changes, plant mass, organic removal media, seeding, substrate, etc.


----------



## NursePlaty (Mar 24, 2010)

Lighting Schedule = 5-6 hrs/day
Water Change = 50% every week
Plant mass = I took small trimmings from another setup to start up the 55g. Plants such as ludwigia grandulosa, limnophila aromatica, stargrass, dwarf hair grass, baby tears, hygrophilia sunset, and 2 others i forgot the name of. 
Substrate = small pieces of red clay, some spaghnum peat moss, and lots of Eco-Complete. Some white sand in the front for decoration
Seeding = The only thing I seeded this tank with was plant trimmings. I did not want to seed with media because it has some tubifex worm infestation. 

I have 2 powerheads running. a AC50 and AC70.


----------

